# Lapize toe clips(Schwinn Approved)...used what years ?



## Dale Alan (Dec 11, 2016)

I was wondering what years these clips would have been offered ? Also,would they be accessory only or come on some bike models? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 11, 2016)

I believe that from the factory in '67 and later the Super Sport, Sports Tourer and Superior came with "Schwinn Approved" (made by AFA in France) clips that were 60mm in size. They used Lapize white leather straps. In some cases Christophe Special clips were substituted, and those were standard on the Paramount. Up to '74 the Schwinn Approved clips were 60mm and had a narrower attachment point under the reflectors (where used). Starting in '74 they changed to a wide attachment (clearing the reflectors) and were available in both 60mm and 75mm lengths. The larger 75mm size was supposed come on 26" framed bikes, but I'm not sure how well they stuck to that.

Those clips appear to be the 60mm versions with the wide attachment point used in '74 and later.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the great info,much appreciated.


----------

